# Mise en réseau de différentes générations



## Yann Major (2 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je planche en ce moment sur un projet : celui de raccorder à mon réseau domestique (freebox pop, 2 PC et un NAS) mes différents macs de plusieurs générations différentes.

Pour le moment, j'aimerais me concentrer sur le set suivant : un Powermac G4 AGP (graphite en 10.4.11 / 9.22), un Powermac 7100 (7.6.1) avec adaptateur AAUI/Ethernet, et un SE/30 qui se reliera soit par AppleTalk via le 7100, soit (soyons fous) via adaptateur Asanté microprint.

Sachant que sur ma box j'ai que le player et derrière un switch gigabit avec 2 PC et mon NAS (SMB v1).

Au plus simple, je me contente de raccorder mon G4 au switch et je récupère ce dont j'ai besoin sur le NAS, et faire passerelle pour les deux "vieux"... Mais dans l'idéal, j'aimerais pousser l'intégration plus loin et permettre directement au 7100 de récupérer ce que je veux sur mon NAS

Comment envisager tout ça ? Y a t il une méthode, une façon de penser son réseau à mettre en place ? Des outils pour faciliter la mise en place de passerelles entre les différentes machines ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Mars 2021)

J'ai un Raspberry sur mon réseau qui en configuré en serveur AppleShare (A2SERVER).
Il est accessible depuis mon iMac sous Mojave, et de tous mes Mac en ethernet branchés sur mon réseau (même un PowerBook 170 avec une interface SCSI/Ethernet ;-) : PowerBook G3, iMac Tournesol, PowerBook 540c, Quadra 700, etc... tous accèdent au serveur AppleShare.
Pour les Mac qui n'ont pas ethernet, j'utilise une passerelle AsantéTalk. MacPlus et MacSE accèdent aussi au serveur.
Mon réseau (en gros) :






Ça marche très bien, pour échanger des fichiers, faire des sauvegardes, une super boite à outils ;-)




Le Raspberry, la passerelle AsantéTalk et le switch.
L'iMac et le MacPlus accèdent au même serveur 





J'ai aussi un serveur Drobo mais il n'est accessible que des Mac sous OSX, mais vu que j'y stocke mes photos et mes vidéos, peu d'intérêt pour les Mac 68k...


----------



## Mecky (3 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai un Raspberry sur mon réseau qui en configuré en serveur AppleShare (A2SERVER).
> Il est accessible depuis mon iMac sous Mojave, et de tous mes Mac en ethernet branchés sur mon réseau (même un PowerBook 170 avec une interface SCSI/Ethernet ;-) : PowerBook G3, iMac Tournesol, PowerBook 540c, Quadra 700, etc... tous accèdent au serveur AppleShare.
> Pour les Mac qui n'ont pas ethernet, j'utilise une passerelle AsantéTalk. MacPlus et MacSE accèdent aussi au serveur.
> Mon réseau (en gros) :
> ...


Que de souvenirs… et que de potentiels pour tous ces vieux coucous !
Pourriez-vous nous partager la configuration matérielle et logicielle de serveur Raspberry ?


----------



## pershing78 (3 Mars 2021)

Il est aussi possible de télécharger l'image d'une machine virtuelle de A2SERVER,  (http://ivanx.com/a2server/a2server_virtualbox.html) et de l'installer via Oracle Virtualbox. N'utilisant pas mes vieux macs au quotidien j'ai opté pour cette solution. Le Pc sous Windows 10 est connecté en rj45 sur ma box SFR. J'utilise également un switch tp-link pour connecter tous mes vieux macs à la box. J'utilise mon  Synology ds718+ pour  stocker des fichiers, les macs 68k y ont accès sans soucis car il  gère l'AFP (avec la bonne version d'Appleshare et d'opentransport sous os 7).  J'ai également un Windows server 2003 en machine virtuelle pour imprimer sur mon imprimante laser, une Brother hl-3150cdw . Ca marche super ! j'utilise dans le "Chooser" l'Apple Laser Writer 8 elle est bien compatible (sauf pour les fichiers PDF... ). . Pour les se et le performa 200  j'utilise une Daynaport scsi/link-t branchée sur le port externe scsi. Les taux de transfert sur les 68k sont plutot lents .... On peut aussi utiliser un server FTP comme  FTpd-300 pour échanger des fichiers entre 68k  et MAC moderne ou Windows . Si on a assez d'espace disque, le site Macintoshrepository permet de télécharger des fichiers via FTP , pour cela j'utilise Fetch . On sélectionne via un Mac récent les fichiers, et ensuite on se connecte avec le vieux mac et on télécharge via FTP les fichiers désirés (c'est top).   Pendant un temps j'ai utilisé un dd scsi externe 2.5 connecté aux mac 68k ca fonctionne bien aussi et plus rapide pour les gros fichiers.  .. J'ai aussi une carte SCSI interne sur un G4 pour "préparer" les disques des 68k . ici par exemple sur mon quadra 700.. GSFILES (a2server) ; Server (syno) et Fetch 4.0.3 pour le FTP.


----------



## maxou56 (3 Mars 2021)

pershing78 a dit:


> Il est aussi possible de télécharger l'image d'une machine virtuelle de A2SERVER, (http://ivanx.com/a2server/a2server_virtualbox.html) et de l'installer via Oracle Virtualbox.





pershing78 a dit:


> Synology ds718+


Bonjour,
C'est (ça doit) être possible de le virtualiser directement sur le NAS (A2SERVER.ova)


----------



## pershing78 (3 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est (ça doit) être possible de le virtualiser directement sur le NAS (A2SERVER.ova)


à tester c'est sous Debian donc pris en charge . Maintenant il faut un volume Btrfs et je suis en ext4 .et . je dois aussi augmenter la RAM du syno (j'ai la barrette ) .


----------



## maxou56 (3 Mars 2021)

pershing78 a dit:


> Maintenant il faut un volume Btrfs et je suis en ext4


C'est dommage  , pourquoi être en EXT4? (Migration d'un autre NAS?) Le BTRFS à plus d'avantages (Quotas par dossiers, snapshots, VM, plus de paquets...). Si tu es en volume multiples et qu'il reste de la place sur le groupe de stockage, tu peut créer un autre volume en Btrfs (il est possible d'avoir sur le même groupe de stockage, des volumes avec des systèmes de fichier différent)


----------



## pershing78 (3 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> C'est dommage  , pourquoi être en EXT4? (Migration d'un autre NAS?) Le BTRFS à plus d'avantages (Quotas par dossiers, snapshots, VM, plus de paquets...)


oui j'avais un vieux dns-323 , erreur de débutant ...


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Mars 2021)

Mecky a dit:


> Que de souvenirs… et que de potentiels pour tous ces vieux coucous !
> Pourriez-vous nous partager la configuration matérielle et logicielle de serveur Raspberry ?


J'y connaissais rien en Raspberry, c'est Dandu qui m'a fait découvrir cette solution très simple.





						Partager des données entre un vieux Mac et un Mac moderne | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				




J'ai acheté Pi2 d'occaz sur LBC, une carte microSD 64Go à Carrefour (je voulais une 32Go à pas chère, bien suffisant, mais il n’y en avais plus).
J'ai formater la microSD avec SD Formatter et j'ai installé RasppleII.
Toutes les instructions sont sur les pages consacrées au Raspberry sur le site ivanx.com.
Le Raspberry tourne sous Raspbian GNU/Linux 8.0 (Jessie), A2SERVER date un peu, pas sûr qu'il fonctionne sur les dernières versions de Raspbian.

Comme il n'a ni écran ni clavier, je le gère depuis mon iMac avec VNC Viewer.

Voilà, c'est tout, c'est très simple (je suis plutôt un manche quand il s'agit de taper des commandes en ligne ;-)
Il est en route depuis février 2017, sans interruption, aucun soucis


----------



## dandu (3 Mars 2021)

Yann Major a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je planche en ce moment sur un projet : celui de raccorder à mon réseau domestique (freebox pop, 2 PC et un NAS) mes différents macs de plusieurs générations différentes.
> 
> ...


Alors ça passe normalement pour les trois en Ethernet, faut juste se méfier des switchs, certains aiment pas les appareils 10 Mb/s dans la boucle, mais les modèles gigabit de base acceptent généralement ça.

Pour le partage, comme dit plus haut, le plus simple c'est un Raspberry avec A2server, ça consomme peu, c'est indépendant et c'est accessible par toutes les machines. Sur un NAS moderne, y a peu de chance que tu puisses donner un accès aux vieilles machines, ou alors tu vas devoir baisser la sécurité. Tant Mac OS 9 que le vieux 7100 pourront pas accéder à du SMB moderne. Tu peux activer l'AFP au pire, mais A2Server est plus simple. 

Pour le SE/30, le mieux est une carte réseau Ethernet ou éventuellement l'adaptateur Asanté (ça pose normalement pas de soucis).


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Alors ça passe normalement pour les trois en Ethernet, faut juste se méfier des switchs, certains aiment pas les appareils 10 Mb/s dans la boucle, mais les modèles gigabit de base acceptent généralement ça.


Oui, ça m'est arrivé avec certaines cartes réseaux en PDS pour MacSE, ou Nubus pour MacII, impossible de voir le serveur AppleShare une fois branché au switch. 
Par contre, en ajoutant un vieux hub 10Mb/s entre la deux ça marche (on en trouve facilement sur LBC pour presque rien).


----------



## pershing78 (4 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Alors ça passe normalement pour les trois en Ethernet, faut juste se méfier des switchs, certains aiment pas les appareils 10 Mb/s dans la boucle, mais les modèles gigabit de base acceptent généralement ça.
> 
> Pour le partage, comme dit plus haut, le plus simple c'est un Raspberry avec A2server, ça consomme peu, c'est indépendant et c'est accessible par toutes les machines. Sur un NAS moderne, y a peu de chance que tu puisses donner un accès aux vieilles machines, ou alors tu vas devoir baisser la sécurité. Tant Mac OS 9 que le vieux 7100 pourront pas accéder à du SMB moderne. Tu peux activer l'AFP au pire, mais A2Server est plus simple.
> 
> Pour le SE/30, le mieux est une carte réseau Ethernet ou éventuellement l'adaptateur Asanté (ça pose normalement pas de soucis).


j'ai accès sans problème à mon syno un DS718+ (donc récent) sous se et plus récent . Pour l'accès à windows et MAC modernes  Acronis file connect est top, je l'ai testé 30 jours. La solution universelle (il renomme les fichiers trop long etc.... on peut paramétrer à l'envie. Seulement la licence vaut 500€ !!! dommage.  Sur les se et mac classic II l'adaptateur Dynaport marche très bien.


----------



## Yann Major (7 Mars 2021)

J'ai pour le moment opté pour un serveur FTP sur mon NAS, auquel se connecte mon 7200 via internet explorer; ça fonctionne très bien hormis des débits parfois... très lents (24 ko/sec).

J'ai réagencé mon espace Mac aujourd'hui, je vais tenter de faire accéder mes autres macs au réseau


----------



## pershing78 (8 Mars 2021)

Transmit 1.7 est un excellent client FTP (sur Macintosh Garden ou Macintosh Repository). il y a aussi Fetch (mon préféré ...le Filezilla des vieux Mac) permet de récupérer et d'uploader des fichiers via FTP. pour la navigation web, Icab sur os 7.6.1 marche mieux que internet explorer. sinon sur os 9.2 il faut installer le navigateur Classila (permet d'aller sur des sites comme macintoshrepository pour télécharger des vieux logiciels) . A partir de Tiger tu prends Tenforfox (il gére le https). Tenforfox est régulièrement mis à jour, navigateur moderne sur des vieux mac (1 go de ram pour être trankil)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2021)

Pour être précis, Ten4Fox est un fork de Firefox, avec lequel il n'a que peu de versions de retard. Il existe aussi Ten6Fox, qui lui fonctionne sur les vieux Mac Intel qui ne peuvent plus être mis à jour au delà de 10.6.8 pour la première génération, ou de 10.7.5 pour ceux de la seconde (premiers C2D). Malheureusement, ce dernier est en version ß, et ne dispose pas de support, ni de localisation à priori, mais pour l'utiliser sous Snow Loe ou Lion, il est tout de même très stable.


----------



## Yann Major (8 Mars 2021)

Merci pour vos conseils ! 

Je remarque que le taux de transfert est tout de même assez lent... Entre 11 et 24ko/sec, quand ça ne chute pas parfois à 2000 octets/sec. 

Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2021)

Yann Major a dit:


> Je remarque que le taux de transfert est tout de même assez lent... Entre 11 et 24ko/sec, quand ça ne chute pas parfois à 2000 octets/sec.
> 
> Est-ce normal ?


À priori, plus ou moins, le taux de transfert d'AppleTalk est, de mémoire, au maximum de 150 Ko/s, mais je pense que la passerelle doit bien le ralentir encore, ajoute à ça la lenteur du disque du vieux Mac, si tu copies de multiples fichiers, ça parait cohérent. Si tu veux voir le véritable débit, il te faut copier un seul gros fichier depuis et vers un disque dont tu es certain qu'ils ne sont pas fragmentés, là seulement, une fois le processus bien lancé, tu auras une idée de la vitesse de transfert réelle du réseau.


----------



## dandu (9 Mars 2021)

En Localtalk pur, c'est très lent (230 kb/s, entre 20 et 25 ko/s en pratique).

Le 7200 en Ethernet, je suppose, ça devrait quand même aller plus vite, c'est normalement du 10 Mb/s, et même avec les pertes du protocole, tu devrais quand même avoir quelques centaines de ko/s en réel.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Mars 2021)

Yann Major a dit:


> Merci pour vos conseils !
> 
> Je remarque que le taux de transfert est tout de même assez lent... Entre 11 et 24ko/sec, quand ça ne chute pas parfois à 2000 octets/sec.
> 
> Est-ce normal ?


FTP, j'ai utilisé entre 2 mac avant d'installer un Raspberry, c'est plutôt lent et ça nécessite de tout comprimer pour pas perdre les ressources spécifiques au Mac dans les fichiers. 
En AFP sur un serveur AppleShare c'est bien bien pratique pas besoin de transformer les fichiers.

Le 7200 a une connexion Ethernet 10BaseT, même si c'est bien en dessous des 10 Mbit/s théorique, c'est bien plus rapide que le LocalTalk (évidemment pas au niveau des machines actuelles).

Pour mes machines en LocalTalk, même si c'est très lent ça dépanne bien  et à l'époque les fichiers étaient beaucoup moins gros que maintenant ;-)

Pour celles avec ethernet, même en 10BT (comme mon 7200 ;-) ça va bien plus vite et la aussi les fichiers ne sont pas monstrueux, je fais des sauvegardes sans pb.


----------



## Yann Major (9 Mars 2021)

En l'occurence, je parlais du 7200 en Ethernet. Il est branché sur un combo switch/wifi Netgear, lui-même branché sur un switch Gigabit Ethernet, sur lequel lont branchés le NAS, 2 PC et la box.

Peut-être ais-je loupé un réglage ?

J'utilise (pour l'instant) Internet Explorer 4.5 et me connecte à mon NAS via son serveur FTP intégré.


----------



## pershing78 (11 Mars 2021)

exemple de débit avec fetch et un quadra 700 (connecteur interne) , j'arrive parfois à 130 maxi


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> En Localtalk pur, c'est très lent (230 kb/s, entre 20 et 25 ko/s en pratique).
> 
> Le 7200 en Ethernet, je suppose, ça devrait quand même aller plus vite, c'est normalement du 10 Mb/s, et même avec les pertes du protocole, tu devrais quand même avoir quelques centaines de ko/s en réel.


Oui, en LocalTalk, c'est très très lent ;-) ça me rappelle les premières réunions de club Mac fin des années 80 avec nos Mac SE (une dizaine) reliés en LocalTalk, c'était tellement simple, pour partager nos dernières trouvailles sur HyperCard, qui finissaient toujours en échange plus ou moins licites qui n'allaient jamais au bout tellement ça saturait, c'était tellement lent )

Mais ça dépanne, surtout que la taille des fichiers utilisés sur ces machines est rarement importante. 

Sur un Mac Plus en Système 6, une image de disquette prend une ou deux minutes c'est acceptable.





Pour les gros fichiers, Ethernet c'est évidemment beaucoup mieux mais ça dépend de l'interface.
Un petit test rapide avec un fichier test de 78 Mo. Sur un MacBook Pro Big Sur (Gigabit), c'est quasi immédiat :





Sur un SE/30 (7.5) avec une carte Ethernet Farallon sur le port PDS, la vitesse est bien en dessous de 200ko/s, il y en a pour plus de 7 mn (pour une machine vendu à l'époque avec un HD de 80Mo, ça va ;-)





Sur un Quadra 840av (8.1), avec son port Ethernet intégré, c'est beaucoup mieux, environ 2 mn :





J'ai essayé sur d'autres machines, évidemment plus elles sont récente plus ça va vite.

Le Raspberry c'est quand même vachement pratique et pas cher (le dixième d'une licence Acronis file connect ;-)


----------



## pershing78 (23 Mars 2021)

Le sujet a du déjà être évoqué mais j'ai découvert Timbuktu Pro qui est vraiment sympa pour échanger des fichiers , dans mon cas entre un PC sous window 10 et mon Tournesol sous os 9.  
Sur le PC j'installé Timbuktu version 9.0.6 et sur le Mac la version Timbuktu Pro 6.0.1 (à trouver sur macintosh Garden).
et là je peux échanger des fichiers dans les 2 sens. C'est vraiment convivial et rapide (le PC est en wifi et le Mac en cable). il faut paramétrer un peu les accès (autorisations et mots de passe) mais après cela fonctionne vraiment nickel.

Bien sûr on peut également contrôler réciproquement les ordi, sous le tournesol c'est vraiment fluide , par exemple pour surfer sur le net via le Mac via Chrome installer sur le PC.

I
	

		
			
		

		
	











ll y a également un service permettant d'échanger des messages en incluant des fichiers.

voilà quelques photos (ici j'utilise mon vieux Lenovo X230 sous windows 10 et le Tournesol sous 9.2.2. 

Je vais tester le programme (ils existent des versions pour les 68K) avec une SE/30 ou le quadra 700.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Mars 2021)

Ah Timbuktu... nostalgie, je l'ai beaucoup utilisé sous système 7 pour gérer à distance les premiers serveurs AppleShare que j'avais mis en place dans mon entreprise... au début des années 90.
C'était sympa aussi, le service d'envoi de message poste à poste en installant un client sur chaque poste du réseau.

Il a changé d'éditeur au fil du temps, il était chez Farallon quand je l'utilisais. 
Je croyais qu'il avait disparu il y a quelques années ?


----------



## pershing78 (24 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ah Timbuktu... nostalgie, je l'ai beaucoup utilisé sous système 7 pour gérer à distance les premiers serveurs AppleShare que j'avais mis en place dans mon entreprise... au début des années 90.
> C'était sympa aussi, le service d'envoi de message poste à poste en installant un client sur chaque poste du réseau.
> 
> Il a changé d'éditeur au fil du temps, il était chez Farallon quand je l'utilisais.
> Je croyais qu'il avait disparu il y a quelques années ?


OUI je suis tombé par hasard sur ce logiciel sur le site Macintosh Garden (https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/timbuktu-pro-524-60) . La première version Pro semble dater de 1994.   Le développement a été stoppé en 2015 avec la version 9 pour windows 7 et supérieur . Farallon après avoir changé de nom a été finalement racheté par Motorola.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2021)

pershing78 a dit:


> La première version Pro semble dater de 1994.


Oh non, elle est un peu plus ancienne que ça, nous l'utilisions pour de la prise en main à distance dans la dernière SSII où j'ai bossé, avant de me mettre à mon compte, c'était en 92 - 93 (j'ai quitté la boite tout début 94). à l'époque, ça n'était pas si fluide que ça, car ni fibre ni ADSL, c'était soit "Numeris" (64 ou 128 Kb/s selon les abonnements des clients) soit RTC (33,6  ou 56 Kb/s en théorie, rarement plus de 20 en pratique).


----------

